# Puppy eating poop



## kaylahunsader

How do I get me new puppy to stop eating his own poop?? I have heard and read that putting pineapple in his food will make it taste bad....will this work?? Any other suggestions?? It is soooo disgusting!! I have only had him for a week he is 7 weeks old.


----------



## rjThor

I also got Thor when he was 7weeks old, didn't have that problem, but wait till your pup discovers cat poop......He's gonna be in for a treat, and you are really gonna be disgusted......


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

billsharp said:


> Don't give him access to it. Pick it up immediately. "


Many of our GSD's really really really really really really really thing poo is just the best tasting thing EVER!!!! 

So if there is poo around, and you just expect the pup to NOT eat it, be like leaving chocolate all over my house and expecting me to leave it alone too, NOT GOING TO HAPPEN! That chocolate is mine! And even if I know you would yell at me, I sure would sneak it when you weren't looking and it would be worth the yelling later on!

Management is all you can do. Remove all the poo as soon as it is on the ground. 

Then start working on teaching a good 'leave it' command. You do NOT want to just say 'No'. "no' has no meaning and you aren't teaching what you WANT. Instead, we need to teach a real command with a specific meaning and 'leave it' is perfect for this situation.

The fastest way to teach a puppy is with a clicker too. So you may want to get a good look at this site (click here ---> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...0-intro-clicker-training-perfect-puppies.html )


----------



## kaylahunsader

Thanks for all the info. I am going to try the pineapple thing in the food and I have already been working on leave it and poop is a no no, so we will see. He is not eating it inside the house, this is when he goes outside. We have a lot of space (411 acres) so picking it all up is not really an option  I also have a great dane as well, so I would be picking up poop for forever! Thanks for the help.... Hopefully we can have him broken before long!


----------



## mleun481

We had the same problem with our Shiba Inu when she was a puppy. We tried the pineapple and all the different powders that you add to the food, but none of it worked. We just had to be quick to pick it up as soon as she finished and she eventually grew out of it. Now, she does her business and walks away.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd

They more or less grow out of it after awhile, at least mine did. Other than following them around the yard to pick up their deposit when it is fresh and verbally correcting them I am not much help.

And yes if any of mine come across cat poo anywhere in the yard they will scarf it down.

Good luck with your pup hopefully it will grow out of it soon.


----------



## vhowell7

If they get diarrhea be sure to test for coccidia. Shadow got it from eating cat poop!


----------



## cannerainer

I have a Chihuahua that did/does this. I can give her some pills I found at Petsmart (I'm sorry but I can't remember what they are called) and she doesn't do it. I actually rarely catch her doing it anymore without the pills. It's chewable, safe, and they make it taste nasty. It will say on the box that it's specifically for that problem. Good luck!


----------



## Waffle Iron

And to make things worse, when they come running up to you with their snout covered, wanting to lick you afterward...


----------



## Falkosmom

My pup used to eat his poop when he had soft stools from overfeeding. Even now at 1 year if he has a soft stool I have to watch him.

As for the tootsie rolls in the litter box, leave it leave it leave it! Helps, no cure.


----------



## SARAHSMITH

Sprinkling meat tenderizer on my dogs food worked for us.


----------



## livingthegoodlife

I am a newbie GSD owner, and I too had a problem with puppy eating own poop to start with until I increased his portions at feeding time. Only a slight increase worked. My problem is we live in the country, on a farm and puppy is inside dog. Every time we go out for walk and play time Boo finds rabbit poop to eat. We have to watch her CLOSE to remove her from the area because she is relentless about eating the little milk duds! AAAAAARRRRGGGGHHHHHH Hopefully this will pass soon.


----------



## aswencak

My new pup Raina has been doing this here and there, not all the time. She has resorted to pooping on the deck aka Poop Deck. I had asked her breeder about this because none of my dogs ever did it. She said that the females are more apt to clean up than the males. We are trying to get her to go in the yard and not on the deck. But if she does go on the deck we pick it up right away. Still trying to give the little girl the idea of where to go.


----------



## 131sheds

Trying to communicate to your puppy that eating poop is inappropriate is almost impossible. Owners of dogs with this habit should have their pets thoroughly evaluated.


----------



## Zeeva

I used an additive from Amazon to deter that type of behavior. BUT I've found that simply picking it up when it happens is the best way to go...


----------



## tperry1982

livingthegoodlife said:


> I am a newbie GSD owner, and I too had a problem with puppy eating own poop to start with until I increased his portions at feeding time. Only a slight increase worked. My problem is we live in the country, on a farm and puppy is inside dog. Every time we go out for walk and play time Boo finds rabbit poop to eat. We have to watch her CLOSE to remove her from the area because she is relentless about eating the little milk duds! AAAAAARRRRGGGGHHHHHH Hopefully this will pass soon.


OMG I thought I was the only one whose puppy was eating rabbit poop. At first I thought he was just eating the grass or dirt, but after looking closely, I saw these little piles of pellets. Since he has not finished his shots, I am keeping him in our yard, but we have tons of rabbits. At least he is not finding and eating deer poop.


----------



## Nikitta

Ah kitty kibbles. I have to watch them like mad.


----------



## wolfy dog

I have done the following. He is 6 months old now and loves his own poop in particular, the other dogs' is a good second. I pick up the shovel and tell him "poop patrol!" His good nose finds it everywhere and by having him taught "Leave It!" he waits until I scoop it up (teaching impulse control at the same time)and then off to the next turd until he ignores me and I know everything is in the bucket. So he also is put to work for the cause.
BTW: I don't care if he eats deer or rabbit poop, after all he also gets green tripe.


----------



## HouseofFaust

Try fresh pineapple. It seemed to curb Faust of this habit


----------



## blackshep

I agree with just picking it up right away. Then there's no temptation.


----------



## Orroo

On a related note...

Our puppy (four months) loves eating fresh turds. We have been managing this by cleaning it up immediately, but I'm not sure how effective it is.

The problem I have is that after I've cleaned it up (from the grass), he'll go and munch on the grass that now has a nice pooey smell. Generally, he'll wait until I'm carrying that nice, big, warm, full to the brim bag to our waste bin (out of sight), and when I come back he's having a munch. Obviously, I give him a stern "no", and he generally backs off at that point and doesn't bother again.

Short of hand polishing each blade of grass, any ideas? Perhaps there is something I can spray on the area after picking it up that won't kill my grass?

Thanks


----------



## Jenna&Me

It really is yukky
Sweet puppy breath gone in a second

I pick up straight away but sometimes Jenna is too quick for me
Today she found duck poo is good too

Last shepherd liked hers and rabbits

But they will also eat their own vomit and rotten stinky bones that have been buried to mature just right

Puppies are more work than babies I think

Still wouldn't trade a minute of it anyway


----------



## madflea

generally speaking, my pup is not that crazy with his own, he would just smell it, but he loves to taste the birds poop, dead roaches and bark, I have to dig into his throat to grab it out.


----------



## DollBaby

Pineapple, pumpkin, meat tenderizer... NONE of this worked. The only thing I've seen work is an enzyme Petco carries called Fresh Digest. For those of us that work, we can't always be there to pick it up as soon as it hits the ground ;-)


----------



## ZAYDA

My girls enjoy rabbit caviar as I call it. We had an infestation of rabbits awhile back until I decided to start trapping them. (23) to date. I also tried tobacco sauce on my plants to deter them but I found out they actually like their food spicy. My girls on the other hand did not do well on the spicy caviar.  Pretty hard to find rabbit poop in a large yard.


----------



## KristenMarino13

puppies usually always do that but if it becomes something he never gets out of maybe he is lacking something in his diet that he is getting out of the poop


----------



## TommyB681

Penny doesnt touch it outside, she will cat poop, but not her own or other dogs. She will eat it in the house though. From what Ive read it can be because she is trying to hide the evidence. We never catch her in the act inside


----------



## wolfy dog

WD will eat his and the others' if given the chance. I have turned it into a game "find the poopies" by telling him this command when he found poop and praising him for it. Now he points them out and waits until I scoop them up. But eats them if I turn my back. They yard has never been so clean since we have him. He did outgrow eating all that s**t on walks though. It used to bother me a great deal, now I have excepted it. It reminds me that he is still a dog, no matter how I worship him (secretly, he doesn't need to know that).


----------



## Makki

My pup seems to love his poop. He licks it. Sometimes he is to fast for me we immediately cover it with sand, though he starts sniffing around looking for it. It is disgusting any solutions?


----------



## elyzabith

We have had our boy Lincoln for 5 months, since he was 4 1/2 months old. We never let him out alone for exactly this reason, he ALWAYS goes for his poop! The other day, miracle of miracles, my husband was out with him and doing some work around the yard when Lincoln came running up to him and barked. He basically led him to the spot where he had pooped and *gasp* left it alone! I'm not naive enough to believe he's done wanting to eat it, but it was a huge step in the right direction. It's these little milestones I really enjoy. LOL


----------



## Edmond

Just a wild thought. What about putting some cayenne pepper on it (ground)?


----------



## Linda1270

Oh, as disgusting as this is, I am so glad that I read this post, I thought there was something wrong with my girl due to her eating her own poop. My Lab never ate his own poop. I have tried giving her Potty Mouth, which worked for a while but once I stopped, after thinking I had cured her of this nasty habit, she's right back at it again.

Now, I'm giving her "Nasty Habit" but I'm pretty sure that I'm just wasting my time due to reading how so many other's have dogs who are doing the same.

I go out there with her and bring her back in the house after she has gone, then I go out and pick it up. If I try picking it up with her out there with me, she tries very hard to pick it up and run while chewing it....

So is it a German Shepherd thing? I know that there are other breeds who do it, but it sounds as if a lot of GSD's are into doing this big time. Does it go back to the wild, where they ate there poop so that predators couldn't find their dens? Just curious. I'm with the majority here in that picking it up right away if probably the best way to go.


----------



## Colleen

My pup did this too for a while. We tried pumpking but I don't think it really helped (He does love to eat the pumpkin and we still give him some). Since he is mainly an inside dog once he's finished doing his bussiness I immediately call him over and praise him for going outside an we go back in the house. After about a week he found his poop far less interesting. Now his thing is to eat sand and weeds in the yard.


----------



## TrentL

Draven is 7 months old and never bothered with this but he's just started it ... at first it was frozen stuff that we missed and we took it away made him do some tricks played ball got his mind off the poop and treated him. 

We pick it up as soon as we see him do it. But he eats it as soon as it comes out of his body now... I don't know what to do ... I love the dog... but I'm not sure I can live with the behavior I don't know what to do it sickens me to the point where I can't deal with it...

He just did it now I was out trying to get some of this massive snow storm off my tree's and he took a dump when I wasn't looking and comes back to watch me bang some snow off the tree's with huge fresh lump in his mouth casually chewing ...

There has to be a solution on this it makes me so mad and turns my stomach I just don't even want to look at him...that mouth gives kisses (not that I'm accepting them now )

I just don't get why he NEVER bothered with poop for 6.5 months of his life now he eats it every chance he can get if we're not right on top of him.

We tell him yuck or leave it or fooyi and if we catch him before he's "dining" then he'll leave it. 

... K


----------



## Alwaysaworkingdog

TrentL said:


> Draven is 7 months old and never bothered with this but he's just started it ... at first it was frozen stuff that we missed and we took it away made him do some tricks played ball got his mind off the poop and treated him.
> 
> We pick it up as soon as we see him do it. But he eats it as soon as it comes out of his body now... I don't know what to do ... I love the dog... but I'm not sure I can live with the behavior I don't know what to do it sickens me to the point where I can't deal with it...
> 
> He just did it now I was out trying to get some of this massive snow storm off my tree's and he took a dump when I wasn't looking and comes back to watch me bang some snow off the tree's with huge fresh lump in his mouth casually chewing ...
> 
> There has to be a solution on this it makes me so mad and turns my stomach I just don't even want to look at him...that mouth gives kisses (not that I'm accepting them now )
> 
> I just don't get why he NEVER bothered with poop for 6.5 months of his life now he eats it every chance he can get if we're not right on top of him.
> 
> We tell him yuck or leave it or fooyi and if we catch him before he's "dining" then he'll leave it.
> 
> ... K


Sounds very bizzarre, my girl started eating her own droppings at around 5 months. She's now stopped at 7 months old. I can only attribute her stopping to us adjusting what we feed her and when. We ensure she is never overly hungry and we have switched to a RAW diet, with kibble only being fed as a back up plan. So she was probably eating her own excrement because she was simply hungry and whatever she was eating wasn't being properly digested...

Pups go through many phases, and every pup experiences them differently. So I wouldn't worry, it wil most likely pass. But it would not hurt to evaluate any changes that you might not have noticed in the way you feed him or what you feed him.

If all else fails you might want to switch his diet to something more digestable.


----------



## doggiedad

if you're with your pup when he goes to the
bathroom you should be able to stop him from eating
his poop. clean up immediately.


----------



## Sadie0804

I mixed chunky canned pineapple (about a third can with every morning meal) and it helped a lot! Our trainer had the idea and I was much more eager to try that then spend the extra $$ on the expensive things they also sell for it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LauraJav

*Gross*

Max went poop outside, came in and was put in his crate.
We took kids to school, came back and house smelled like poop. 
There was a smudge in his cage- so we cleaned it up- assuming he stepped on it. He is always on a leash outside and we always immediately pick up and thow out his poop. Well apparently he pooped in crate and ate it - and threw up massive poop/puke twice. 
It made me physically ill to clean it up. 
This is new.


----------



## shawk2424

Mine is eating the cats poop out of the litter box. When I catch him sticking his head in the box I just yell no and he gets out of it. I'm sure this is just a puppy thing but it's better to try and nip it in the bud now rather than later.


----------



## RiverDan

Baron did this for the first week or so. Leave it worked for him.
Here's a poop story for you. Baron was chewing on a stick a couple weeks ago, so I went to take it out of his mouth.(didn't want him choking). It wasn't a stick.......


----------



## AngelaA6

Pumpkin worked for Gunther and leave it as well. When he would spin around to smell it I would tell him leave it, when I had his attention for the leave it I would throw a ball or toy to distract him  seemed to work.


----------



## Msmaria

By WolfieDog: " I have done the following. He is 6 months old now and loves his own poop in particular, the other dogs' is a good second. I pick up the shovel and tell him "poop patrol!" His good nose finds it everywhere and by having him taught "Leave It!" he waits until I scoop it up (teaching impulse control at the same time)and then off to the next turd until he ignores me and I know everything is in the bucket. So he also is put to work for the cause.
BTW: I don't care if he eats deer or rabbit poop, after all he also gets green tripe. " 
__________________
_To know if you are doing things right, you should be willing to trade places with your dog.

_ 
Oh, how I so wish I could teach mine to do this. (the poop control, not eating poop) With 3 dogs this could prevent many mishaps of stepping in dog poop, ugh !!
With Dex, i have to pick it up right away or he will try to get to it before I can and then run off with it, gulping it down. Then he wants to come give kisses. So gross. We call him Poop Mouth and that way everyone knows not accept his kisses lol


----------



## elizabethtrotchie

Lol! Timbre thinks the litter box is a gold mine. Eww

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## buckeye1

What products do you suggest or I can buy to stop this nasty habit? Our dog just started doing this nasty thing yesterday, or even before. This only happens in our back yard and back driveway. I tell her no or drop it or even leave it. Most of the time she does but other times she wont. Most of the time it seems to be the neighbors dog's mess.


----------



## JustinLinx

rjThor said:


> I also got Thor when he was 7weeks old, didn't have that problem, but wait till your pup discovers cat poop......He's gonna be in for a treat, and you are really gonna be disgusted......


My 10 week old got a hold of the neighbors cat poop yesterday evening. about 2 am her crate was literally filled the the foulest smelling puke I have even smelled. Im assuming that you had a similar experience?


----------



## Omar Little

buckeye1 said:


> What products do you suggest or I can buy to stop this nasty habit? Our dog just started doing this nasty thing yesterday, or even before. This only happens in our back yard and back driveway. I tell her no or drop it or even leave it. Most of the time she does but other times she wont. Most of the time it seems to be the neighbors dog's mess.


I haven't read the rest of this thread, so don't know if anyone mentioned this, but it worked for my Cairn Terrier:

Dis-Taste for Dogs | Stop Dog Stool Eating with Extra-Strength Dis-Taste

Got the soft chewables, she loves them as treats.


----------



## Omar Little

And I just noticed that you said it was the neighbor's dog most of the time, the stuff has to be taken by the dog leaving the presents. Try to keep her out of the neighbors yard for one, secondly, maybe ask your neighbor to clean up after her dog?


----------



## ROXsteady64

OMG My GSD does this too. Not his own just others. Now the Kittie well thats like a tootsie roll . WOW ick for sure. LEAVE IT is working!!


----------



## rena

*Hmm*

That di-taste has MSG in it. I try to avoid that whenever possible and so for me i would not want that for my dog.
I will try to use the pineapple cure. I thought this might be to acidic for my 4 month old but it looks like it may work so I will try it. I can always tell when mine has touch her brownies as her skin stinks and her farts can clear a room.


----------



## pirateperry

I have a 10 week old puppy who is doing this too... he has such a hard on for his own poop its rediculous. its like puppy crack ... what makes it worse is that Ive tried to train him to go potty on my trailer pad which is 3/4 inch pea rock. i pick up his poop on a very regular basis. he still gets to some, and once its picked up he smells it on the rocks and then tries to eat the rocks cuz there is some poo that stuck to the rocks. so i hose the rocks off with a ton of water to wash the poo off. but it doesnt help. 

should i try and move him to go potty off the rocks so at least he isnt trying eat those?


----------



## Audrey

My vet told me that sometimes the poop eating is a result of using a very good diet. The poop smells like the food itself to the dog and they will eat it. So my mother trained dogs and was really good at it. She would take peoples dogs for a week or two train them and give them back. She said that 9 out of 10 times dogs that were eating their own feces had worms. She said she would worm the dog, and then work on breaking the habit by having a treat. When the dog defecated she would give them the treat, working toward the house each time until eventually the dog would poop and then run for the door to receive his reward forgetting all about his own pooh!


----------



## wolfy dog

Audrey said:


> and then work on breaking the habit by having a treat. When the dog defecated she would give them the treat, working toward the house each time until eventually the dog would poop and then run for the door to receive his reward forgetting all about his own pooh!


That's what I will do when I get another pooper scooper. Great idea.


----------



## Mayes Willard

My GS "Shade" had this habit of eating his own poop till he was 1.5 years. We used automatic dog poop clean up for our walks or at home, and keep a close watch on him. Gradually he became a good boy and he is no more interested in those delicacies :laugh:.


----------



## doggiedad

if you're out with your dogs you pick it up as as they go.



kaylahunsader said:


> Thanks for all the info. I am going to try the pineapple thing in the food and I have already been working on leave it and poop is a no no, so we will see. He is not eating it inside the house, this is when he goes outside.
> 
> >>>>> We have a lot of space (411 acres) so picking it all up is not really an option <<<<<
> 
> I also have a great dane as well, so I would be picking up poop for forever! Thanks for the help.... Hopefully we can have him broken before long!


----------



## redandgold

My dog loves poop. Cat poop, human poop (don't ask) any kind of poop.


----------



## SummerGSDLover

redandgold said:


> My dog loves poop. Cat poop, human poop (don't ask) any kind of poop.


LOL... Baby diaper? My pup is the same way. 

*-*Summer*-*


----------



## loulabelle23

Does this not mean ur dog needs a certain nutrient

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KodaPup

So glad I'm in good company with this problem. I affectionately refer to Koda as "my little turd licker." It's to the point though that she is associating herself with the "turd licker" name. So now I have a puppy that is having an identity crisis and who eats her own poo. Prime example of why I'm not ready for human children yet! haha 

In all seriousness though, I live in the city so I have to pick up the poo immediately anyway. Once she assumes the squat, I prep the bag and pooper scooper. As long as I don't let it linger we don't seem to have any major issues. She tries to lick the grass it was sitting on but I just try to redirect her attention to something else (walking, a toy, a leaf, a stick, a passing squirrel, the possibilities are endless with a puppy). 80% of the time, it works every time.


----------



## middleofnowhere

Loulabelle No it does not mean they are lacking a nutrient. It means they eat crap. I recall one dog that didn't eat dog feces. She wouldn't even step in it. Currently dealing with a puppy.... It gets dark early. It's cold out. I'm sure she gets her share!


----------



## loulabelle23

I was told dogs eat pop because they arnt getig the nutrients jake use to eat cow **** I had to chase him across feilds he use to run back to it on way home he would boke it back up all over my car seats 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sheri883

Tootsie Rolls!


----------



## Germanshepherdlova

My dog eats poop too whenever he gets the chance. I tried many different methods but the only thing that we found works is to clean the poop up quickly, and also telling him NO when he's about to do it. So monitoring him and cleaning it up quickly is what works for us.


----------



## Maybelle

This is pretty common with puppies. I only know because mine did the same until she was 7-8 months old before stopping so I did hours of internet research. Nobody wants a dog who's mouth always smells of poop. I definitely did my best to tell her that I didnt want her doing it, but I think she just lost interest. I don't think she'd ever eat dog poop again, but I'm not sure what she'd do if she was left alone in a chicken pen or around a lot of cat poop. Luckily, neither of those things are prevalent in my life.

On a side note, I was feeding her plenty top-shelf puppy food, so I doubt she was lacking nutrition. One day, science will crack this grand mystery once and for all.

This being my first dog I'm no expert on the topic, but as a precaution I'd recommend monitoring the dog and discouraging the behavior on the off-chance that it could become habit-forming.

Good luck


----------



## KatieMarie

Most Dogs just love poop...poop of all kinds. It's like Almond Roca to them and I'm not sure you can stop it. My boy eats horse poop, chicken poop, coyote poop and any kind of poop he can find....disgusting for sure but it's a dog thing.


----------



## Heidi12

Heidi is my second GSD. She is 4 months old and is so enthralled with eating her poop, she turns around before she's finished to begin dessert--yuck! I don't recall my last Shepherd ever having this issue. Glad to hear I'm not alone. Hope she grows out of it soon.


----------



## Xavi

Has anyone tried putting pumpkin pure in their food? I read this worked. My dog too eats his poop. I'm very upset about it. But it helps knowing he's not the only turd breath out there....


----------



## AngelaA6

I do and it helped my boy.its a little over a dollar a can so it doesn't hurt to try. I feed a tablespoon with his meal.


----------



## lawhyno

This happens with lots of puppies. Just pick it up immediately and eventually they'll learn not to eat it and they'll grow out of it. 
It could also mean you're either not feeding them enough or you're feeding them too much. Reevaluate and see if that helps.


----------



## GSDmomma90

My puppies eat it too. I got some special tablets that is supposed to help.. Im still waiting for it to


----------



## wick

wick would eat it AS he pooped, like walk in a circle and eat it before he had even finished! Pineapple did help a little but we just got busy and stopped using it and he actually knows a solid "no" for things I havent taught yet (now he knows leave it but When he ate poop he didn't yet). Eventually around 4 mos he just stopped randomly... I only said no a few times because I didn't want him to be scared of pooping. Hope everyone else is as lucky!!


----------



## Prohibiting

Mine hasn't eaten it but he always licks it. I'm always trying to watch him when he's in the garden ready to go toilet and as soon as he turns around to lick it, I tell him a firm NO and tap firmly on the snout.


----------



## Joanne-uk

Bella does try but we pick it up right away. If she poops in the house she will try to eat it but I think she does that in case she gets told of.


----------



## IronhorseRomo

I guess I'm lucky. My dog sniffs it at best and walks away. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cheyanna

Fiona stopped eating her poop when we switched to a raw diet.


----------



## amburger16

Bear stopped almost instantly when I switched him to Fromm prairie gold.. So thankful, it was so irritating. He put everything in his mouth so I was scared to reach for it in case it was poop lol.


----------



## [email protected]

We have a 9 month old gsd that still wants to eat her "hot lunch" everytime. We try to call her and give her a treat instead. We clean up after every poop and keep waiting until she outgrows it. A friend said to put hot sauce on it and she won't like to eat that and will eventually stop.


----------



## Joey-and-chandler

Im about to lose my mind. Keep thinking he might stop but seems like hes loving the taste more than anything. He just pooped and QUICKLY got a piece in his mouth (never going to listen to any commands at that point) so i just put my hand in his mouth and it was soft and all around his teeth already! (And my fingers  ) 

I feel so disgusted by it because im a kissy mom cant stop kissing my pup and he licks all over my face. Need to stop this poo thing


----------



## Annabellam

I do not know the origin of this behaviour or whether it is something that they pick up from the mother but i know that some puppies will do this due to hunger(Mostly when they have worms), boredom, stress and sometimes for attention(they know you'll react negatively.) Do not be too disgusted, just figure out what the problem is and try to fix it. If you need to get toys to get rid of boredom, so be it.


----------



## Drodes

My GSD did the same thing when he was that age but eventually grew out of it too. He would eat his own poo but wouldn't eat my Aussie's (as if THAT was the line he wouldn't cross) Take this for what it's worth, I'm no professional but it's just my experience.. It was also about the same time that I (gradually, of course) changed his food, so maybe that had something to do with it? Just be diligent to pick up and pray your pup grows out of it! Mine is still only 14 weeks old so maybe it won't last long! Good luck!


----------



## Joey-and-chandler

Drodes said:


> My GSD did the same thing when he was that age but eventually grew out of it too. He would eat his own poo but wouldn't eat my Aussie's (as if THAT was the line he wouldn't cross) Take this for what it's worth, I'm no professional but it's just my experience.. It was also about the same time that I (gradually, of course) changed his food, so maybe that had something to do with it? Just be diligent to pick up and pray your pup grows out of it! Mine is still only 14 weeks old so maybe it won't last long! Good luck!


Hes had digestive issues and had to be on hills i/d bland canned food. Which smells exactly like the poop he does. So we thought maybe everytime he poops, he thinks that hes a miracle that poops out delicious smelling food, and eats that too.


----------



## Coleen

Tasha is a poop addict! (Yuck!) I would even carry a bag and clean it up right away, but that became a game! She wouldn't even finish when she would try to turn around and get it! What I did find that works is pumpkin! It tastes great going in, but tastes aweful coming out! Also it's healthy for a dog! I put a cube size amount in every feeding. It's working! She has actually dropped poop out of her mouth! She's getting the idea! So that I'm not wasting the pumpkin cause it will only last so long in a fridge, I fill ice cube trays with it and freeze it. Take out what I need each day. Just thought I would put this out there!


----------



## Drodes

Joey-and-chandler said:


> Drodes said:
> 
> 
> 
> My GSD did the same thing when he was that age but eventually grew out of it too. He would eat his own poo but wouldn't eat my Aussie's (as if THAT was the line he wouldn't cross) Take this for what it's worth, I'm no professional but it's just my experience.. It was also about the same time that I (gradually, of course) changed his food, so maybe that had something to do with it? Just be diligent to pick up and pray your pup grows out of it! Mine is still only 14 weeks old so maybe it won't last long! Good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> Hes had digestive issues and had to be on hills i/d bland canned food. Which smells exactly like the poop he does. So we thought maybe everytime he poops, he thinks that hes a miracle that poops out delicious smelling food, and eats that too.
Click to expand...


How old is your boy? Sorry if I missed it, but did you say if he has worms or not? From what I understand, worms can strip your dog of nutrients and sometimes the dog will revert back to its poop searching for that nutritional satisfaction (someone correct me if I'm wrong)... Worms are very common with pups too. 
Unrelated, but I switched my guy to Hill's Science Diet large breed and it's been fantastic for him. I know every dog reacts differently to foods but I get so excited now when I hear people mention Hill's ?


----------



## Drodes

Coleen said:


> Tasha is a poop addict! (Yuck!) I would even carry a bag and clean it up right away, but that became a game! She wouldn't even finish when she would try to turn around and get it! What I did find that works is pumpkin! It tastes great going in, but tastes aweful coming out! Also it's healthy for a dog! I put a cube size amount in every feeding. It's working! She has actually dropped poop out of her mouth! She's getting the idea! So that I'm not wasting the pumpkin cause it will only last so long in a fridge, I fill ice cube trays with it and freeze it. Take out what I need each day. Just thought I would put this out there!


I love this idea.. I've heard so many great things about pumpkin and have really been eager to try it out. Kudos!


----------



## TheDailyShep

*Eating Poop*

Eating poop is obviously bad, but not as bad in a puppy as it is a full grown adult


----------



## TheDailyShep

*Helpful Article*

Let me know if this article helps - 

Why Does My German Shepherd Eat His Poop?


----------



## audrienco

Serena would do the same but I learned to go out with her every time and pick it up immediately. If she turned around to sniff it or "eat it" I would firmly say "No". She stopped after about a week and now seems to not find it as interesting.


----------



## dranseth

Puppies, and even full-grown adults love poop!


----------



## TAPremium

My brother-in-law calls cat poop dog's "kitty-roca" candy....


----------



## JunYue97

Hey there,

My puppy has the same problem...she not only eats her own but also that of the cat. I talked to my vet about it, and my vet gave me some medicine called "forbid" that I mix in the dog's food to make the poop taste bad. Now she does not seem to eat it again!

Maybe you want to talk to your vet as well, best of luck
J


----------



## graciesmom

Jazz was a poop eater as a pup. Gracie was also a poop eater as a pup. Don't know if this is a female thing or not, and/or whether this is something they do because they see their mothers do it, keeping the litter box clean when they are very young. Nonetheless, what worked for me is to have the dog on leash each and every time we went out, and picking it up right away. For Jazz, who would try to be quicker than me in getting it before I could scoop it, I would step on the leash, effectively keeping her from it while I scooped. Both grew out of it. I remember my vet telling me of the importance of not letting them get the poop. He said if you pick it up 9 times out of 10 and she gets it the 10th time, it reinforces the poop eating for her. So diligence is key.


----------



## arizm

JunYue97 said:


> Hey there,
> 
> My puppy has the same problem...she not only eats her own but also that of the cat. I talked to my vet about it, and my vet gave me some medicine called "forbid" that I mix in the dog's food to make the poop taste bad. Now she does not seem to eat it again!
> 
> Maybe you want to talk to your vet as well, best of luck
> J


I tried that one and it didn´t work I don´t know why !


----------



## Armistice

livingthegoodlife said:


> Every time we go out for walk and play time Boo finds rabbit poop to eat. We have to watch her CLOSE to remove her from the area because she is relentless about eating the little milk duds! AAAAAARRRRGGGGHHHHHH Hopefully this will pass soon.


Ahhh, dang it. That's what mine is doing. I thought she was just rooting in the grass. She's not fully vacc'd either. I'm going to have to just pull her away if she starts

Odd because we have 4 immediate grass areas at my complex and only see the rabbits on the far one that's bigger (and I don't let her play on that one for that reason). I've never seen them on the 3 smaller ones that we use for potty, but she roots everywhere...


----------

